# Creamfields Abu Dhabi 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just letting you all know the concert is on 9th December 2010 at the Yas Arena in Abu Dhabi headlined by David Guetta!

Creamfields Abu Dhabi 2010 Announced Creamfields 2010

The actual website for the Abu Dhabi show has not been updated yet, but Box Office ME has an early bird promotion going on.

Tickets for Creamfields Abu Dhabi 2010 - More Info at Yas Arena, Ferrari World, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi

See you there!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I went last year, while it was busy they massively undersold and we got tickets for free a few days before. I hold off buying any just now.

The event itself was quite good, highlight was Underworld but they had their volume restricted as they weren't the main act - sommething that's been going on in live music for decades. 

Other grumbles - most of the audience seemed to be more interested in recording clips of the acts on mobile phones rather than listening or dancing and it took us about 4 hours to get a taxi afterwards.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm...thanks for that Mr. Rossi. Looks like I'll wait to buy tickets then! I'm so glad summer's almost mover and we can finally enjoy the outdoors....well in a month or so at least!


----------



## niner4nine (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rossi.... just exactly did you manage free tix if you don't mind me asking.....?



Mr Rossi said:


> I went last year, while it was busy they massively undersold and we got tickets for free a few days before. I hold off buying any just now.
> 
> The event itself was quite good, highlight was Underworld but they had their volume restricted as they weren't the main act - sommething that's been going on in live music for decades.
> 
> Other grumbles - most of the audience seemed to be more interested in recording clips of the acts on mobile phones rather than listening or dancing and it took us about 4 hours to get a taxi afterwards.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Oooooh yeah!!! I cant wait for this! Lucky me! I just told my fiancee about it, hehe. We are definitely going! Be nice to party with other Westerners while there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

niner4nine said:


> just exactly did you manage free tix if you don't mind me asking.....?


A friend works for an events and listings magazine here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello,

Anybody knows what are the other acts confirmed for Creamfields Abu Dhabi? The website Creamfields Abu Dhabi 2010 only lists Guetta as the headliner and that's it. Don't care about Guetta at all, and I really want to see Hernan Cattaneo but the tour calendar on his website only covers til October so no info on where he will be performing in December. Also there are no contact details on the 'official' Creamfields Abu Dhabi website (which at the moment only has a flyer with a picture of Guetta), otherwise I'd email them or call them. James Zabiela is confirmed as per his website, but I'm really keen on seeing Cattaneo too. Any info would be greately appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The event, date & link was posted in the 'What's On' thread ages ago...
-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep I know, I have dates and the link to the website, but such website doesn't have the confirmed line-up, it only mentions David Guetta. I am looking for the list of all the other DJ's that will be performing...

Thanks


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Zabiela, Above & Beyond, Gareth Emery and Sander Vand Doorn so far.

More to come according the their 24/7:

Abu Dhabi dance date for Zabiela, Van Doorn - Emirates24|7


----------

